# Comment réduire la catégorie AUTRES ?



## davidsto (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad Air 16 Go et je remarque dans la répartition de stockage de mon iPad Air que la catégorie "Autres" représente 2,13 Go !!!

A quoi correspond-t-elle ? 

Comment faire pour la réduire car il ne me reste moins d'1 Go de place... 

Merci.


----------



## adixya (14 Juin 2014)

Tu peux éventuellement faire une restauration pour voir si ça diminue la taille, c'est une méthode qui marche pas mal chez moi.

Mais sincèrement, je pense que les ipad 16 go ne devraient même pas exister. On dit que c'est destiné aux gens qui veulent juste faire du net, des mails et du Facebook/twitter, ou du moins qui le croient ou s'en auto persuadent au moment de l' achat juste pour économiser 90 euros sur le moment...

Mais je reste persuadée que l'attrait de l'iPad air (je ne connais pas les autres générations d'iPad) est tel qu'on a vite envie de l'utiliser pour bien plus que ces usages basiques, et du coup, quand on se rend compte de la contrainte énorme que constitue la taille mémoire, on réalise qu'on n'a pas économisé 90 euros, mais mal dépensé 489 euros... Ou 399 euros pour le mini...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juin 2014)

128 Go est un minimum... Depuis que je suis passé d'un ipad 2 64 Go a un iPad Air 128 Go, je revis...


----------



## gmaa (15 Juin 2014)

128 Go aussi.
Seul regret : pas de souris possible en utilisation "sédentaire".


----------



## adixya (16 Juin 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 128 Go est un minimum... Depuis que je suis passé d'un ipad 2 64 Go a un iPad Air 128 Go, je revis...




Ha ha ben j'ai remplacé mon 64 go par un 128 comme toi et il est déjà plein à craquer lol
Je crois qu'il me faudrait une tablette de 3 ou 4 to, en fait...

Et oui, la souris, c'est dommage, parce que j'ai offert le clavier logitech ultrathin à ma mère et j'ai pu tester. Il ne manquait plus que la souris, le multifenêtrage et la c'était top...


----------



## mika97277 (13 Juillet 2014)

Moi j'ai un 32 et je suis très content. Vous mettez quoi dedans les gars pour remplir 128G?


----------



## adixya (13 Juillet 2014)

Bah, moi des que je mets des films, en hd à 8 Go en moyenne, si j'en mets 4 ça fait tout de suite 32 à 40 Go...
Avec des séries en plus, bah je suis à environ 80 Go de vidéos.
J'ai 13 go de musique par ailleurs et une collection de photos de 8 Go.
Plus les applis. Mais ça va vite surtout à cause des films en HD.


----------

